# old vs new Aristo Pacific



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying an NOS Aristo Pacific. Its been at my local hobby store for a long time now. By the way, black box aristo.
Anyway, what are the advantages of new vs. old with this loco? Better or worse quality? Any problems? I will be using Revolution, once the containers are unloaded.
Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

Is Aristo even making that engine anymore? I haven't seen it on their site, or is that because they are currently out of stock?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Old style no socket, completely different drive system, different smoke system, etx. 

I would not buy it if you want to use the Revo, unless you want to do a complete rewire and are prepared for this unit to have parts availability problems. 

It must be 8 years or more old I think. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah, its been at the hobby store a LONG time. Its only $50 cheaper than the newer ones. Maybe I can talk them down more. 
Thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Spend the $50.00 extra and save yourself the aggravation later


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wasn't this one from the era of the slipping driver wheels? I recall there was a preventative fix using red loc-tite but that was many many moons ago


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, this was BEFORE the "prime mover" gearbox... 

It needs to be really cheap to even be worth it... do you care if the smoke unit does not work, it's completely different than current production. 

It should be way cheaper than a new one. Of course, guess what the reason is that it's still there after 8 years.... he wants too much for it. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

No, unless its live steam, I don't run smoke. There have been to many people from here advising me against it. drains battery, etc. Next time in town, I'll see what they can do for me. on this. otherwise I'll pass on it. 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, work him over... he needs to know by keeping it for so long, it's no longer made, parts will be a problem, especially the motor block. 

Unless you get it for something like half of the street price for a new one, just walk on by... 

Greg


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

So no ones really answered my question though is Aristo still making pacifics or is it only left over units in peoples inventory that are left?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, work him over... he needs to know by keeping it for so long,* it's no longer made*, parts will be a problem, especially the motor block. 

Unless you get it for something like half of the street price for a new one, just walk on by... 

Greg

I believe the question was answered.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They now make a new style Pacific, different motor block, different electronics, and the socket. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Aristo has been out of the new run for a while. A few would be left on dealers shelves.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Deceased Equine Flagellation. 

A specialty.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

I would only get the new pacific... I just got one and its pretty nice... i only wish it had more detail and was weighted better...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

With the ball bearing gearboxes you can add weight easily


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing to consider is the warranty. Most likely this loco is not going to have any kind of warranty. Aristo Craft most likely has no spare parts to repair this old loco.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

i'll just pass on it. My holy grail is to someday get the LGB BLUE warbonnet F7 ABA set. I'll put the money towards that. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 24 Aug 2013 09:03 AM 
With the ball bearing gearboxes you can add weight easily 


sorry I met the weight is to far towards the back of the locomotive... like with the weight of the motor on the back of the locomotive mine was kinda tipping backwards a little... the stack of weights should be moved alittle more towards the front of the locomotive... but I did had some weight in the smoke box and that has helped mine out alot


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We have a few of the new Pacifics in stock.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

yes you do! My son and I really wanted ATSF, but that RIO Grande might work as well. Now where to find a Revo steam receiver. 
Thanks 
Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, that didn't take long, Mike has some in stock. What to do for battery size on these? 14 or 18?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

14 will probably be enough because of the larger diameter wheels. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks, Greg 
Greg R.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd concentrate on getting more amp hours, since the larger wheels will load the motor more than a mikado, for example, so heavy trains will pull more amps, and use up the battery somewhat faster. 

Greg


----------

